# European Defense Budget and the financial crisis



## mike_cos (Apr 25, 2011)

A first quick glance it seems interesting

http://www.cer.org.uk/pdf/rp_981.pdf

Defence Budgets in crisis, European disunion... nothing new... but interesting


----------



## QC (Apr 25, 2011)

Not bad Mike, but somehow missing pages...or is it just me?


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 26, 2011)

43 pages.. I can download the file correctly... let me know...


----------

